# something wrong with my shrimp?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

whats that white thing? its a snowball shrimp and those are most diffinently not eggs. has been there for couple of days now.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Only one thing I can think about... Its a female that will be dropping those eggs soon.

It doesn't look like a worm to me.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

but its been there for days now... usually it goes over overnight.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Can you do a qt on it? Throw it into a mason jar with some substrate and moss. She might not have been able to molt correctly?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Will do. At fiest i thought it was a worm but a closer look shows its just white stuff. Similar to some ghost shrimp or red cherry shrimp. Sometimes they dont molt vorrectly and turn opaque white but arent dead


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Usually when shrimp bodies turn white like that they are on the way to being dead.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

The shrimp is supposed to be white....


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

... shrimp has been the same for some time now. and its not a female btw... snowball shrimp are milky clearish in color. that is not normal.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

You should probably just kill it. No use taking a chance with a diseased shrimp infecting your others especially with common and prolific neocaridina. It's only 1 shrimp afterall.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nah... ill just isolate him. where he can't mate with other females


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Isolate in another tank perhaps? I don't want disease in my tanks ya kno?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think its a disease but if its been like that for days, it's possible that it's a mutation


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

well just to let you guys know, it died the other day but the carcass was eaten by my assassin snail


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

my yellow shrimp had the same issue, it went away in a few days. so i left it alone. its life went on and so did mine.


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

i heard it can be a calcium defficiency. my ghost shrimp died i guess because their wasn't enough calcium in their diet to keep healthy shells. thats why they eat the old molted shells because its mostly calcium. if you feed em shrimp pellets, maybe they'll have more calcium? shrimp specific food probably has more though


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

shoot >.> i rarely feed. there's enough random plant matter to feed them. last time i fed was 1-2 months ago


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I doubt its calcium deficiency. maybe more like a bacterial infection. if it was calcium deficiency, it would be in the shell not the flesh.


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

ah, i stand corrected


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

say it's a new hybrid, and sell it on aquabid for $500 :lol:


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

more like 20 dollars for one shrimp...


----------



## mfgann (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are at all concerned about calcium deficiency (not sure if this is how it would manifest itself) I'd recommend picking up some hikari crab cuisine. My RCS love that stuff. I've heard Ken's fish sticks with calcium is supposed to be even better, but I haven't run out of my other stuff yet, and probably won't for years at this pace


----------

